# India from Paris



## nouxy23 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi! I'm Nouxy, i live on Paris ^^ And i want to live in india a Year! 
I have travel 3 months In India. I want to work in the humanitarian organisation! To Know you? 
Thanks you all


----------



## banni (Jan 16, 2013)

Heyyy nauxy that's relli cool...... There are many organisations of that sort in here......


----------



## nouxy23 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks you for your answer . 

Do you Know where I can get informations ? What websites can help me?


----------

